# Jet 1221vs review



## cschimmel (Aug 16, 2013)

I bought a Jet 1221vs and when I was looking for info I found only the promo video from Jet.  I have made a review video and provide some first impressions and notes on my first few turns with it.  Hope it helps.
Jet 1221 VS quick review JWL 1221VS - YouTube


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 16, 2013)

I recently bought the same lathe.  I'm pleased with almost everything about it.  Except the quality of the paint.


----------



## mick (Aug 17, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I recently bought the same lathe.  I'm pleased with almost everything about it.  Except the quality of the paint.



Dan, I bought a 1220vs on sale after the 1221 came out and I've noticed the same problem. I don't know whether to call Jet or not as this it's purely cosmetic. Still you'd think it would be better than this.


----------



## Bocere1 (Aug 17, 2013)

good video Chad, I noticed when Dan had posted that he had bought one, mine had been delivered by then but had no chance to set it up. Mine replaced a Rikon 70-100. Gotta say the Rikon is a good lathe for the features it has and it's price. Solid. But there is night and day between this new Jet and the Rikon.

Question though, am I the only one catching my thumb between the handwheel and the indexing pin?

I've done this a few times. As I'm turning the wheel my thumb comes up and jams between it and the pin. Maybe I need to order a smaller thumb.


----------



## JohnGreco (Aug 17, 2013)

Bocere1 said:


> Question though, am I the only one catching my thumb between the handwheel and the indexing pin?
> 
> I've done this a few times. As I'm turning the wheel my thumb comes up and jams between it and the pin. Maybe I need to order a smaller thumb.



I haven't caught my thumb in there yet. Though I'm sure now that I've said it, I'll get it stuck my next time in there


----------



## JohnGreco (Aug 17, 2013)

Chad- Good video! I think you meant to say it came with a live center for the tailstock though, not dead center 

One interesting thing I noticed is when yours is powered off there is nothing on the display...when mine is off it reads "0". Which only further tells me I do need to replace my switch.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 17, 2013)

mick said:


> Dan, I bought a 1220vs on sale after the 1221 came out and I've noticed the same problem. I don't know whether to call Jet or not as this it's purely cosmetic. Still you'd think it would be better than this.



I've heard that they would send you a touch up paint which I may try to request.  

It is what it is.  There is no warranty claim to make.  Just cosmetic but be careful with your air gun!


----------



## cschimmel (Aug 17, 2013)

Glad to hear so many are having good luck with the lathe.   Yes I did mean live center not dead center.   
Bocere1 I have not had that problem must be a different size thumb, ha ha.

I'm glad Dan mentioned using air with the paint because I defiantly would be blowing it off with the air hose.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 17, 2013)

cschimmel said:


> Glad to hear so many are having good luck with the lathe.   Yes I did mean live center not dead center.
> Bocere1 I have not had that problem must be a different size thumb, ha ha.
> 
> I'm glad Dan mentioned using air with the paint because I defiantly would be blowing it off with the air hose.



Chad. I blow the lathe off several times a day and will continue to.  But if you hold the nozzle right against the paint, you may have a problem.


----------



## mick (Aug 17, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I've heard that they would send you a touch up paint which I may try to request.
> 
> It is what it is.  There is no warranty claim to make.  Just cosmetic but be careful with your air gun!



It's not really chipping, well in a couple of places, but it's the quality of the paint. Seems very thin in places. When wiped down with a damp cloth using a mild soapy cleaner the higher spots (from the sand casting) seem to have the paint. Kinda "worn" off .  A bottle of touch up paint wouldn't cover this. My1014vs although beat up now, it's 8 yrs old, had a much better paint job when new. I guess it goes to show how quality control has slipped down hill over the years.


----------



## hobbyist2013 (Aug 19, 2013)

Great Jet lathe! I bet it will serve you well for years!


----------



## Old Codger (Jan 3, 2014)

I've had my 1221VS for just over a month now and have to admit I LOVE it!!!  My previous lathe was a Rikon 1216VS and although I have absolutely no complaints about it, I wanted a little larger lathe w/sturdier bedways plus slower RPM plus the reverse and indexing features.  I have to admit, I have had to request a new 'variable speed switch' from Jet as the original soon became 'wobbly' and since it's a brand new lathe w/less than 10 hrs. on it, I wanted to prevent a down lathe or other problems later on...  Jet's tech. support promises me to send a new one shortly but I'm a little concerned that the current 'pressure fit' variable speed switch may later cause more problems...  A lathe of this quality and price should have ALL switches mounted w/a nut/washer feature rather than a pressure fit feature to hold the switch tight and rigid rather than just a 'pressure fit' feature....  I hesitate to glue the new switch in with CA or another glue to hold it tight as it might hinder future replacements...  Just a note to advise other new 1221VS owners/purchasers of this problem...for Jet to allow this for a $900 lathe is...well, strange to say the least!  Otherwise, it's a wonderful lathe and I've had absolutely no problems with the lathe and appreciate Jet's support of their new lathe!


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I recently bought the same lathe.  I'm pleased with almost everything about it.  Except the quality of the paint.



My paint is starting to come off a bit on the tailstock but that might be from the all CA accelerant that I use. (I do a LOT of CA work)

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 3 using Forum Runner


----------

